# Bar staff who take advantage of your drunken state



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After a VERY drunken night last night celebrating a mates birthday, i have been recoving this morning and small recolections of the niight have been coming back to me.

1. Short changed on more than one occasion.

2. Putting cheapie spirits in instead of premium when they think you aren't looking.

3. Persuading you to part with your debit card and set up a tab at 12 o clock at night after i had been out since 5.

Result = No sleep, One very upset stomach, headache, and an empty wallet apart from a Debit Card docket for Â£240 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

That'll teach ya [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> After a VERY drunken night last night celebrating a mates birthday, i have been recoving this morning and small recolections of the niight have been coming back to me.
> 
> 1. Short changed on more than one occasion.
> 
> ...


Were you in Po Na Na's?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Were you in Po Na Na's?


Yep, we went across the road from work to Henry Africas from 5 till about 11, then down to Po Na's.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I did a vodka, kamikazees and M32s Â powerhour in there on wednesday night with a bunch of Vodafone customers. Â Card behind bar, Â 250 squids - it alway seems the same tab amount. Â Thank god for expenses. 8) Minging hangover yesterday.

PS I know the head barman in there and your suspicions are all correct.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you really enjoy getting so drunk and wasted that you can't understand what is happening around you?

You could actually take them to the court for taking advantage of you like this.

At least think of the bright side. There was nobody gay around to fancy you and take even MORE advantage of you!! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Point 2 is directed at H A's, they use some really cheap shitty vodka when you aren't looking!!! Luckily after 10-15 Sea Breezes you cant taste anything!!! ;D

The biggest con going at the mo is in 'the fine line'; ask for 2 V+RB's and they use LOTS of ice, they then split the RB can and charge you for 2 cans. Ive watched them doing it and they only rectify it if you say something to them.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Point 2 is directed at H A's, they use some really cheap shitty vodka when you aren't looking!!! Luckily after 10-15 Sea Breezes you cant taste anything!!! Â ;D
> 
> The biggest con going at the mo is in 'the fine line'; ask for 2 V+RB's and they use LOTS of ice, they then split the RB can and charge you for 2 cans. Ive watched them doing it and they only rectify it if you say something to them.


Ironically PO Nas are in financial schtuck and have to dispose of a load of their bars.

Bar staff earn up to about 35 grand a year though....sort of says a alot ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Bar staff earn up to about 35 grand a year though....sort of says a alot ;D


Don't encourage him he'll be getting himself an evening job!  ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ironically PO Nas are in financial schtuck and have to dispose of a load of their bars. Â
> 
> Bar staff earn up to about 35 grand a year though....sort of says a alot ;D


Yep, so i hear. The Clifton one is going to be one of the bars to shut. Looks like Lizard Lounge's business is going to go up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Don't encourage him he'll be getting himself an evening job!  ;D


Touble is, he'd end up being his own best customer. 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

;D

*bit worried i am getting a drinking reputation here!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Touble is, he'd end up being his own best customer. 8)


And, I reckon he would take advantage of himself as well! LOL  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And, I reckon he would take advantage of himself as well! LOL  ;D


He'd put rohypnol (spelling?) in his own drink too. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> He'd put rohypnol (spelling?) in his own drink too. ;D ;D ;D ;D


And charge himself Â£240 for the pleasure! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Kev, nothing personal. 

Oh bollacks, what am I saying? Yes it is.

EVERYBODY. KEVS A PISS HEAD. KEVS A PISSHEAD. KEVS A PISSHEAD. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

PS Make sure your nose doesn't turn prematurely purple and bulbous with all that boozing.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry Kev, nothing personal.
> 
> Oh bollacks, what am I saying? Yes it is.
> 
> ...


The thing is, i dont even go drinking lots, but when i do i like to do it properly.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> The thing is, i dont even go drinking lots, but when i do i like to do it properly.


We noticed! Good job we supply beds with our alcohol!  ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> 'the fine line'


The one at monument?

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The one at monument?
> 
> Dave


Whiteladies Road.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> 'the fine line'


it looks like kev is partial to some narcotics as well as drinking too much tut tut ;D


----------

